# Humpty Dumpty and the Fall of Colchester



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2014)

As Falcon pointed out in an earlier post...in another galaxy....far, far away... The Nursery rhyme of Humpty Dumpty, never mentions the fact the he is an egg.  So what is the origin of the Rhyme?  Could it refer to a large cannon by the same name, on the roof of the church[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]'St Mary's by the Wall' ?  Or could he be Charles I, himself?
http://myths.e2bn.org/mythsandlegends/origins1-humpty-dumpty-and-the-fall-of-colchester.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh wow, this was such a cool read Me!!  You found a great site on Myths and legends


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2014)

View attachment 10295


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 7, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 10295



LOL, ok, but that doesn't even rhyme, you knew that though:wink:


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOL, ok, but that doesn't even rhyme, you knew that though:wink:



But it's funny ...


----------



## Shirley (Oct 7, 2014)

Why did Humpty Dumpty have a great fall?

To make up for a lousy summer.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2014)

LOL Shirley


----------

